# Busco libro o información sobre la Historia de la Ciencia



## Nepper (Mar 16, 2009)

Buenas! 
Resulta que en mi entorno hay gente muy leída con respecto a la historia, tal como historia universal, medieval y nacional.
cada vez que se dan situaciones en la que se nombra un personaje de la historia, o se ven películas, yo me vuelvo la pantalla azul de windows...
Un día tube una idea reveladora, fué en un cursado de física II, el profesor pasó un video de Electromagnetismo, que era el siguiente
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Si tienen gana de ver las otras 2 partes:
-Parte 2
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

-Parte 3
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

La cosa es lo que dice en los primeros 2 minutos, por eso, me gustaría aprender la historia de la ciencia....

Necesitaría que colaboren con nombres de libros no muy largos, simplemente de referencia, o con URL's o con simplemente sus comentarios....
Mi idea es encontrar un librito o guía que recorra la rueda, el cobre, las lanzas, metal, aristoteles, que valla avanzando la historia indicando nombres e inventos y descubrimientos...

El tema es que busqué, pero justamente como en el video, no está muy difundia esa información... a no ser los típicos "polemicos" como Da'Vincci, o Einstein... (Recalcando lo del video, Einstein se lo conoce popularmente por el creador de la bomba atómica, y Da'Vincci es conocido por su obra polémica del Santo Grial, pero lo que realmente hicieron lo saben pocos)

bueno... desde ya, gracias....


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 16, 2009)

Que buen tema.... recuerdo haber leido trozos en enciclopedias cientificas que tengo en casa pero seria interesante buscar una web que agrupe los hechos historicos mas importantes... 

En lo personal me gusta ir leyendo biografias de las gentes famosas, y eso es una manera de irse empapando de fechas y logros, otra es indagar en wikipedia que se ha convertido en una muy buena fuente de información, voy a buscar algun link util y pegarlo en este tema para que se pueda ir haciendo algo cultural

Solo una nota..  Einstein no creo la bomba atomica... solo sienta las bases teoricas de la conversion materia <-> energia y es Oppenheimer el que resuelve como aplicar esa teoria a una bomba practica que puede ser usada con fines militares

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proyecto_Manhattan

Saludos...


----------



## Nepper (Mar 16, 2009)

Tenes razón, pero preguntale a cualquer persona no involucrada directamente en la ciencia ¿quíen inventó la bomba atómica?... en el caso que no sea un tipo despistado y diga ¡Einstein no fué! entonces preguntale ¿que hiso?....  Sin duda, si a esa persona le preguntas ¿quien es hitler? se te queda hablando horas...


----------



## juanma (Mar 16, 2009)

En su momento lei (2 veces seguro) un libro, editado por Muy Interesante.

Nueva Guia de las Ciencias Fisicas, de Isaac Asimov.

Si tenes la posibilidad de comprarlo o conseguirlo, es 110% recomendable.
Desde galaxias y formaciones planetarias, hasta el descubrimiento de los elementos radioactivos, maquina de vapor, interferometro de Michelson a Einstein.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nueva_guía_de_la_ciencia

Aca podes leerlo: http://www.librosgratisweb.com/html/asimov-isaac/nueva-guia-de-la-ciencia/index.htm
Pero si tenes la posibilidad, compralo y leelo tranquilo.

Un saludo y espero te sirva.

PD: Siempre crei NECESARIO una materia en la facultad al estilo Historia de la Fisica o Matematica. Que eventos llevaron a los distintos desarrollos en diferentes epocas y esas cosas. Algo por demas interesante.
A demas a modo de tener una idea del contexto de alguna teoria, por ejemplo, la Era Atomica.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 17, 2009)

...
...
...
...
...
(una sola palabra)
GRACIAS! 	THANKS! 	DANKE SCHÖN! 	GRAZIE!      OBRIGADO!      ありがとう!    致谢!
...
...
...


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Mar 17, 2009)

Una Biblioteca bastante versatil y gratuita,incluye temas relacionados con Electronica.  http://www.thedaniex.us/w/tdx.php?...


----------

